# My 1st Post



## lukeis4 (Apr 23, 2009)

HELLO EVERYBODY

This is my 1st post  

After years of wanting a Mantis i have finally just got one a Egyptian Mantis to be precise

so ive decided to join this forum so if i ever need advice ( From The Mantis Experts) i can ask you guys

hopefully this is the 1st of many post :lol:


----------



## wuwu (Apr 23, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## bassist (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## ismart (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.


----------

